# New Student



## mcvey7218 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi everyone!  My name is Tracie and I live in a rural town in South Central Georgia.  I am beginning EMT-B classes on April 3, and was wondering if anyone could offer me any practical advice?  Thanks!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome Tracy,

Don't expect a lot from Basic EMT, if you study and read the chapters you will not have any problem. Practice as much as possible and read ahead and prepare an outline of the next chapter, it will be easier for you.

Good luck!

R/r 911


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jon (Mar 20, 2007)

First... welcome to the forum. Feel free to ask us any questions you may have... we are a wealth of information (However, like Wikipedia, we can't always cite our references ).



Ridryder911 said:


> Welcome Tracy,
> 
> Don't expect a lot from Basic EMT, if you study and read the chapters you will not have any problem. Practice as much as possible and read ahead and prepare an outline of the next chapter, it will be easier for you.
> 
> ...


 
Rid hit the nail on the head. I took EMT-B at 16, and didn't have to do much studing to keep up. The class is easy. You learn the hard stuff over months and years after you start working on the street.


----------



## Recycled Words (Mar 20, 2007)

That about covers it. I learned next to nothing from the textbook and lectures. Most of what I learned came from actually riding


----------



## Tincanfireman (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome to the group, and congratulations on your choice.  As far as class goes, dig in and study, then practice, practice, practice.  Also have a look through some of the older subjects here in the forums.  We can be a cantankerous bunch from time to time, but there's gold in them thar posts that you won't find in a textbook (just don't use it for tests... ).  Keep us posted on how you're doing and feel free to ask if you have a problem; there are no such things as dumb questions. Best of luck...


----------



## Alexakat (Mar 20, 2007)

Recycled Words said:


> That about covers it. I learned next to nothing from the textbook and lectures. Most of what I learned came from actually riding



Ditto for me.  You will learn the most when you are out "on the streets".  Start riding as soon as possible as a trainee or "3rd" as we call them...

It's fun...you will LOVE it!


----------



## mcvey7218 (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you all very much.  I am 35 years old and looking to make a MAJOR career change.  I have been an accountant for 14 years, but my heart was always on medical.  I have wanted to be an EMT since I was a child, but was never able to devote the time to the profession since I had two children.  But now, my kids are teens, so here is my chance....


----------



## mcvey7218 (Mar 20, 2007)

Alexakat said:


> Ditto for me.  You will learn the most when you are out "on the streets".  Start riding as soon as possible as a trainee or "3rd" as we call them...
> 
> It's fun...you will LOVE it!



I know from talking to my instructor that clinicals will be a big part of the training.  Will EMS allow me to ride outside of class if I am enrolled as an EMT student?


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome and good luck!  I think it's awesome that you're finally getting to follow your dreams.


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 20, 2007)

mcvey7218 said:


> Will EMS allow me to ride outside of class if I am enrolled as an EMT student?



I know that when I wenwt through my class several years ago, we were expected to put in a minimum number of hours doing ride-alongs on the ambulance.  It wasn't really all that much - 24 hours, I believe.  We also had a required number of runs we had to assist on, so if you didn't get your runs in the 24 hours, you had to put in more ride time.  It was also encouraged that you put in as many extra hours as you wanted to do/were able to do.  Just talk to your instructor about it once you reach that point in your class.  There will be a particular service that the class has an agreement with for ride-alongs, and it is very possible they will allow extra time.  If they don't, call around to other services in the area and find out which ones do ride-alongs.  Some will, some won't, but those that do will be more than happy to have you along.

Also, after that long winded answer, welcome to our happy, although somewhat dysfunctional, family!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome to the tribe, remember no question is ever stupid!!


----------



## medman123 (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 21, 2007)

mcvey7218 said:


> I know from talking to my instructor that clinicals will be a big part of the training.  Will EMS allow me to ride outside of class if I am enrolled as an EMT student?



It depends on the blood sucking lawyers and what the company will allow. Around here, it's a pain in the neck to get ride along time on any ALS rig. Thank the insurance company droids and the bottom feeding lawyers (and HIPAA) for making everything more difficult.

All you can do is ask and see what they say. Your area might be different.


----------



## Nycxice13 (Mar 21, 2007)

fm_emt said:


> It depends on the blood sucking lawyers



You really do not like lawyers huh?


----------



## Glorified (Mar 21, 2007)

EMT-B class ins't necessarily easy.  Compared to medic school I guess it is very easy.  But it is still quite a bit of information crammed into a short amount of time. It goes very fast and it is easy to fall behind, so make sure you review everything.


----------



## Jon (Mar 21, 2007)

Nycxice13 said:


> You really do not like lawyers huh?


There is nothing wrong with lawyers.... it is the ones who's sole mission in life is making our lives miserable by mandating things like "Caution... Coffee is Hot"


----------



## Fire219man (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## emtwannabe (Mar 23, 2007)

Are you doing the nine month program? If so, you will be bored to tears during first quarter. Second quarter, after the first round of dropouts/weedouts, it gets good. Third quarter, when you study for intermediate, it is mostly honing your skills for the National Registry. 

Welcome to the wonderful world of EMS!!!!
Shoot me a line if you have questions.....By the way, I am taking my Intermediate starting 4-2 at Griffin Tech....

Jeff


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 23, 2007)

#1: Don't let Ridryder911 get you depressed. He knows his stuff but MY GOD he's depressing sometimes! 

#2: Read everything you can, and don't be afraid to ask questions... but use the search function first.

#3: Practice your basic skills on any human being that will let you. Get comfortable with the basics before getting too far ahead.

#4: relax!


----------



## mcvey7218 (Mar 24, 2007)

emtwannabe said:


> Are you doing the nine month program? If so, you will be bored to tears during first quarter. Second quarter, after the first round of dropouts/weedouts, it gets good. Third quarter, when you study for intermediate, it is mostly honing your skills for the National Registry.
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful world of EMS!!!!
> Shoot me a line if you have questions.....By the way, I am taking my Intermediate starting 4-2 at Griffin Tech....
> ...



Yes I am going through the nine month program.  After Intermediate, I would like to go straight through to the Paramedic program.  Thank you for the information.  By the way, where is Griffin Tech?  I am located in Swainsboro, which is a small town halfway between Macon and Savannah.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 24, 2007)

Welcome to the tribe, study hard and don't be afraid to ask questions about anything!


----------



## emtwannabe (Mar 24, 2007)

If you know where Atlanta Motor Speedway is, then Griffin is 5 miles south of there, give or take. I actually live in Stockbridge, just south of Atlanta. I am familiar with Swainsboro, because my father uses Dublin VAMC as his primary doctors.

If you really want to succeed at this, while you are in school, find a group of people that share the same goals as you and form a study group. It really will benefit your studies.

Good luck to you!

Jeff


----------



## mcvey7218 (Mar 26, 2007)

emtwannabe said:


> If you know where Atlanta Motor Speedway is, then Griffin is 5 miles south of there, give or take. I actually live in Stockbridge, just south of Atlanta. I am familiar with Swainsboro, because my father uses Dublin VAMC as his primary doctors.
> 
> If you really want to succeed at this, while you are in school, find a group of people that share the same goals as you and form a study group. It really will benefit your studies.
> 
> ...



My instructor was telling me during my advisement that the EMT-I is going to a 4-quarter program later this year.  He said that it was good that I was getting in now, because I will be able to finish up faster.  Have you heard anything about this?

Tracie


----------



## emtwannabe (Mar 26, 2007)

Tracie,

It is true that the EMS program will expand to 4 quarters. I don't believe the course content will change, but the instructors will be able to go into greater detail with what they are teaching.

Jeff


----------



## mcvey7218 (Mar 26, 2007)

emtwannabe said:


> Tracie,
> 
> It is true that the EMS program will expand to 4 quarters. I don't believe the course content will change, but the instructors will be able to go into greater detail with what they are teaching.
> 
> Jeff



Don't know if that is necessarily bad, though.  In some of my college courses when I was majoring in Accounting, the content was taught so quickly that there was no way to grasp hold of the fundamentals that they were teaching.  It was mind-boggling at times.  I walked out of class frustrated many days.  I can see where the profession will benefit by expanding the EMS program to 4 quarters....even then, from what I have been told, I will still learn the majority of the profession by actually riding along.


----------



## emtwannabe (Mar 26, 2007)

That is what has been told to me also. We ran through Basic very fast. I imagine Intermediate will be just as quick. I am looking forward to this Wednesday and Friday when I finally get to do ride alongs!!

BTW, 

If you have not started this yet, you will need to do your Hepatitis B vaccinations as soon as possible, as it takes 6 months for the whole series.

Jeff


----------



## mcvey7218 (Mar 26, 2007)

emtwannabe said:


> That is what has been told to me also. We ran through Basic very fast. I imagine Intermediate will be just as quick. I am looking forward to this Wednesday and Friday when I finally get to do ride alongs!!
> 
> BTW,
> 
> ...



I start class next Tuesday.  I have already gotten the Hapatitis B series and my PPD is also up to date.  Do you know what the laws are in Georgia concerning Basics being employed by EMS?  I was wondering if I would be able to work part time after Basic in order to supplement my income, or will I need to wait until I make it to Intermediate or Paramedic?  Also, should I expect to be able to do ride alongs during Basic, and if so, will I be able to assist in any way?


----------



## mcvey7218 (Mar 26, 2007)

emtwannabe said:


> That is what has been told to me also. We ran through Basic very fast. I imagine Intermediate will be just as quick. I am looking forward to this Wednesday and Friday when I finally get to do ride alongs!!
> 
> BTW,
> 
> ...



By the way... good luck on the ride alongs!


----------



## mcvey7218 (Mar 26, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Welcome to the tribe, study hard and don't be afraid to ask questions about anything!



Thank you very much.  At this point, I do not even know what to expect!!:wacko:


----------



## emtwannabe (Mar 26, 2007)

Tracie, 

When you complete your 2nd semester, you will be eligible to sit for the National Registry Basic exam. The only problem is.....in Georgia, they do not recognize the Basic certification. So you have to wait, unfortunately, until after you finish your Intermediate. 

Georgia recognizes 3 levels of training..EMT, Cardiac Tech, and Paramedic. The state is phasing out the Cardiac Tech level. So that leaves EMT and Paramedic. 

Jeff


----------



## mcvey7218 (Mar 26, 2007)

emtwannabe said:


> Tracie,
> 
> When you complete your 2nd semester, you will be eligible to sit for the National Registry Basic exam. The only problem is.....in Georgia, they do not recognize the Basic certification. So you have to wait, unfortunately, until after you finish your Intermediate.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for the info!


----------

